# Clicker training silliness



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I was feeling a couple of weeks ago that Vasco and I were doing too much "serious" obedience (and by that I mean that *I* was getting too serious ... he doesn't really do serious :smile.

So I went to our local discount shop and bought a couple of medium-size hula hoops, and we went crazy with the clicker.

I didn't really set out to do anything other than capturing whatever he decided to throw, and it has reminded me what FUN clicker training is when there's no agenda. We have been giving each other fits of giggles for a couple of weeks now.

So far, he's given me:

- When I hold the hoop a foot off the ground, jump through (dead easy)

- When I hold a hoop in each hand, he'll jump through each, but always starts with the one in my right hand, oddly, no matter which way I'm facing.

- When I hold a hoop vertical, but with the bottom of the hoop on the ground, he circles around the hoop, then goes through it and stops with his front feet on one side and his back feet on the other

- When it is lying flat on the ground, he steps into the hoop with all four feet, then walks a clockwise circle

I didn't really direct any of this, didn't do any luring, just sat down with a clicker to see what he'd give me and clicked every time he added something. It is SUCH a hoot! And I LOVE when I can see the gears in his little brain turning.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You really need someone to video that and post it! The visual must be great.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

^Ditto what she said


----------

